# Largest Master Cylinder possible in MK2 or Corrado G60 non ABS brake booster



## turbo bunny (Dec 9, 2000)

As the topic says I am looking for the largest stock OEM VW master cylinder that will mount in a mk2 or corrado g60 non abs brake booster. Stock G60 is 22mm. Will the mk4 23.41mm master cylinder bolt directly to this booster? Anyone know of any others? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boosted Rado (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Largest Master Cylinder possible in MK2 or Corrado G60 non ABS brake booster (turbo bunny)*

yeah i am interested in this too....
good question turbo bunny!


----------



## The Prof (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Largest Master Cylinder possible in MK2 or Corrado G60 non ABS brake booster (Boosted Rado)*

late a3 vr 23mm fits ok 1997 ish


----------



## Dimitri16V (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: Largest Master Cylinder possible in MK2 or Corrado G60 non ABS brake booster (The Prof)*

If the G60 fits in my Scirocco and the Audi 25.4mm does also, then you could probably install the Audi one. i didn't notice any improvement though unless you plan on running HUGE brakes and multipistoned calipers. Audi is aluminum so corrosion will be less of a problem.


----------



## turbo bunny (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: Largest Master Cylinder possible in MK2 or Corrado G60 non ABS brake booster (Dimitri16V)*

Thanks. I know VW has a 25.4mm master cyl in the eurovan but not sure if it will fit in the non abs g60 brake booster. What Audi does the 25.4mm master cyl come in? Is is the standard 2 bolt mount style with 4 lines coming out of it and 2 ports on top for the brake fluid reservoir? The front brakes are 4 piston each, and much larger diameter rotors...this is the reason I want a larger diamter master cyl.


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Largest Master Cylinder possible in MK2 or Corrado G60 non ABS brake booster (turbo bunny)*

think it's
Audi COUPE QUATTRO 20V 1989-1991 non abs


----------



## Dimitri16V (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: Largest Master Cylinder possible in MK2 or Corrado G60 non ABS brake booster (nscirocco)*

yep, most likely the Eurovan MC is the Audi one but it's the ABS probably and not useful


----------

